# 2015 Aeropress Championship



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops..might have accidentally gone and entered this!

Will have to get practicing!









Anyone else thought about entering?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

English presumably?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah UK one in March


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice one mate, good luck!


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Excellent







Good luck!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers guys, seemed like a fun thing to try


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Andy.

How you enjoying the L1?

Might have to pick your brains for some tips once I finally purchase myself an Aeropress!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Yeah UK one in March


The English one?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The English one?


Yep, London SQM


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Yep, London SQM


Sorry was being flippant....we have a Jock one too.

Good luck!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Tickets are sold out, good luck guys!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I finally got an aeropress for Christmas , it is true what they say simple cheap and easy to get great fantastic results.

good luck andy I am sure we will all be routing for you.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers, need a damn good recipe now!










Competition requires a 200ml drink in 8 mins, square mile provided beans, stock aeropress + your choice of water and grinder.

Soooo many options there...any thoughts brewers?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Will you be using your rosco ? (Lovely bit of kit )(must have one ))


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Will you be using your rosco ? (Lovely bit of kit )(must have one ))


Yeah i think so...not sure yet

We've got the option of an EK43 to use, which would be fantastic, but I don't own one (nor have I ever used one).

My thinking is that everyone will go for that, so maybe I can surprise by using something a bit different! (it's blind tasting).

However, they'll be picking the EK43 for a very good reason...I could get completely trounced there!









Do love my rosco tho!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

aphelion said:


> Yeah i think so...not sure yet
> 
> We've got the option of an EK43 to use, which would be fantastic, but I don't own one (nor have I ever used one).
> 
> ...


Rock up with a porlex and a serious expression on your face...

Shame you can't have a drink sub 200g -

the 9g Aeropress Revolution thread had some quite interesting and unconventional thinking going on.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> Rock up with a porlex and a serious expression on your face...


Haha, i'm already growing a nice beard

Perhaps i could ride up from chichester on a fixie bike!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

aphelion said:


> might have accidentally gone and entered this!


How did that happen?

In Argos and make a mistake trying to order a trouserpress? Got this instead?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder where I could loan an EK43 for a month haha..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Wonder where I could loan an EK43 for a month haha..


What coffee are you thinking of using ; )


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> What coffee are you thinking of using ; )


I'd love to use my own choice, but we are limited to the provided square mile beans.

We don't find out what will be used until a week before the competition either..

They will send us some practice beans to try out.

Wonder if anyone knows what they'll be yet?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Last year they were a blend of Yirg and Kenyan I think. SquareShop/WorkMile collab.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, if you turned up with a HG-one and a discerning demeanour, you'd probably get some entrants cacking it a bit.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Also, if you turned up with a HG-one and a discerning demeanour, you'd probably get some entrants cacking it a bit.


Yeah, didn't think about using the HG-One cos of size/practicality etc

That's certainly an option though


----------

